# removing water based ink. please help!



## piratestuff (Mar 5, 2007)

I am using water based ink. I was printing the pocket on a polo shirt, this is the first time i have printed pockets. i messed the first four prints up pretty bad. after messing these up i wanted to quit screen printing because i was so frustrated. eventually i collected myself and started over and every other one turned out great. i was printing an opaque white on a black shirt.. 

my question: can i remove the water based ink from the shirt? i know that you can do this with plastisol with a spot gun remover. is there anything that i can do to salvage these expensive shirts?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

:welcome: piratestuff.
Im not sure about removing waterbased inks. Your best bet might be to contact the ink manufacturer and see what they reccomend if anything.

Someone with waterbased printing knowledge will more than likely jump in yet my advise is always a good way to start.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't personally know of a way to remove it (which certainly doesn't mean there isn't one ). There might be something that can break it down, but I wouldn't bet on it. I think Fluid's advice to contact the manufacturer is probably the best route.


----------



## Your Mantras (Aug 13, 2007)

I have removed water based ink just with a sponge and detergent, but you need to do it asap as the longer it is left, the harder it will be to remove.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

You probably can get it out if you wash it, but it may take 3-4 washes to get it out. White is hard to get out. 

Usually though I wash them immediately to make sure it's easier.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

you can remove it by washing the shirt at the moment you made a mistake. 
wash it right away while the ink has not yet dried.


----------



## muibubbles (Apr 21, 2011)

reviving this thread......! 

i just saw a video from ryonet that says you cant spot remove WB ink......... BUT i have spot gun and i bought it without knowing that, and i have used it on waterbased ink and it worked perfectly fine....... one shirt was off production for about 30-60 min. the other one was probably 2 weeks old..........

anyone else use a spot gun on WB ink?


----------



## squeeG (Oct 21, 2010)

i do. spot cleaning gun with wb paint work just fine. i usually let the wb paint dry out a bit before hitting with the gun to prevent the wet paint bleed all over the shirt.


----------



## dantebusal (4 mo ago)

muibubbles said:


> reviving this thread......!
> 
> i just saw a video from ryonet that says you cant spot remove WB ink......... BUT i have spot gun and i bought it without knowing that, and i have used it on waterbased ink and it worked perfectly fine....... one shirt was off production for about 30-60 min. the other one was probably 2 weeks old..........
> 
> anyone else use a spot gun on WB ink?


but what do you use as a fluid in the spot gun??


----------

